# cpu stuck at 0.79 ghz



## waelalansiri (Jun 9, 2018)

my cpu is stuck at 0.79 



any fix ?


----------



## Bill_Bright (Jun 9, 2018)

I would uninstall Throttle Stop, then see where you are with CPUz. And remember, it is common for processors to throttle back when they are idle. Also to help use understand what we are dealing with, please fill out your System Specs.


----------



## waelalansiri (Jun 9, 2018)

it's the same


----------



## yotano211 (Jun 9, 2018)

You might be on battery mode or low power mode.


----------



## waelalansiri (Jun 9, 2018)

yotano211 said:


> You might be on battery mode or low power mode.


i removed the battery
still didn't fix it


----------



## Mussels (Jun 10, 2018)

with CPU-Z and Realtemp running, fire up a CPU benchmark and see if the clock speeds rise, or if hte CPU is thermal throttling


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jun 10, 2018)

Heat/dust maybe a problem, give us screen shots of your bios please


----------



## waelalansiri (Jun 12, 2018)

eidairaman1 said:


> Heat/dust maybe a problem, give us screen shots of your bios please


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jun 12, 2018)

waelalansiri said:


> View attachment 102303



What are the values for dynamic cpu frequency mode?


----------



## waelalansiri (Jun 12, 2018)

eidairaman1 said:


> What are the values for dynamic cpu frequency mode?


1.7ghz  in normal  2.7ghz in turbo mode


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jun 12, 2018)

waelalansiri said:


> 1.7ghz  in normal  2.7ghz in turbo mode



Okay under that  option I want you to select 1.7 gigahertz. Save the setting and restart the machine bear in mind if the machine is just sitting idle it will sit at a lower clock speed now if you put a load on it and should go up to 1.7 gigahertz or start varying.


----------



## waelalansiri (Jun 12, 2018)

eidairaman1 said:


> Okay under that  option I want you to select 1.7 gigahertz. Save the setting and restart the machine bear in mind if the machine is just sitting idle it will sit at a lower clock speed now if you put a load on it and should go up to 1.7 gigahertz or start varying.



all i can chose from from is 
1- dynamic mode 
2- always low


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jun 12, 2018)

waelalansiri said:


> all i can chose from from is
> 1- dynamic mode
> 2- always low



Try them both and see what kind of results you get from both


----------



## waelalansiri (Jun 12, 2018)

nothing new the speed is still the same 0.79ghz


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jun 13, 2018)

waelalansiri said:


> nothing new the speed is still the same 0.79ghz



Does windows show that?

You are at a point where you may need to get a fresh version of Windows installed.

Also another thing to think about as well is when you plug in your AC adapter does indicator light come on the show that's charging or that's plugged into AC on the laptop itself and also the little battery plug-in indicator in the taskbar in the lower right-hand corner does that show up? Because that this right either you got bad windows or your motherboard is defective or cpu even


----------



## DRDNA (Jun 13, 2018)

Stop using the Toshiba utility. Use the Windows Power Option in the control Panel. Set it to High performance and report back with the results. If the same , uninstall the Toshiba Utility and test again after confirming that Windows Power Options is still in High Performance. Report results back.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jun 13, 2018)

DRDNA said:


> Stop using the Toshiba utility. Use the Windows Power Option in the control Panel. Set it to High performance and report back with the results. If the same , uninstall the Toshiba Utility and test again after confirming that Windows Power Options is still in High Performance. Report results back.



As a as a matter of fact reset the Toshiba utility to defaults and turn it off and task scheduler or disable it by using Services. MSC or Ms config


----------



## waelalansiri (Jun 13, 2018)

eidairaman1 said:


> Does windows show that?
> 
> You are at a point where you may need to get a fresh version of Windows installed.
> 
> Also another thing to think about as well is when you plug in your AC adapter does indicator light come on the show that's charging or that's plugged into AC on the laptop itself and also the little battery plug-in indicator in the taskbar in the lower right-hand corner does that show up? Because that this right either you got bad windows or your motherboard is defective or cpu even



i already installed a new version of windows  and tried windows 7 and 8 but still didn't fix it 

also my battery is unplugged 

and the indicator light show me that the ac adapter is plugged in


----------



## DRDNA (Jun 13, 2018)

waelalansiri said:


> i already installed a new version of windows  and tried windows 7 and 8 but still didn't fix it


Did you also install the Chipset driver from Toshiba after installing  Windows?


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jun 13, 2018)

waelalansiri said:


> i already installed a new version of windows  and tried windows 7 and 8 but still didn't fix it
> 
> also my battery is unplugged
> 
> and the indicator light show me that the ac adapter is plugged in



Okay


DRDNA said:


> Did you also install the Chipset driver from Toshiba after installing  Windows?



DNA and myself are providing another solution 

That is one piece of the puzzle right there but he also needs to disable that utility if it is installed.

That could be a processor patch too from the Toshiba website if none this changes what's going on with this system, I'd say either it's a motherboard or processor.

Also are you using the AC adapter that was provided by Toshiba? And is it the one that is specifically rated for that laptop?


----------



## DRDNA (Jun 13, 2018)

Well I would get rid of the utility and Throttlestop too for now and stick with defaults and using Windows Power options....the speed his CPU is running is is the Safety C state that is associated with temperature which may not necessarily be the CPU as it could be the mobo VRM's that are triggering it. .


----------



## qubit (Jun 13, 2018)

Run Prime95 or other CPU stress test. That is guaranteed to lift it above idle clocks if it's working properly. You can also check that the benchmark result is within reasonable limits for that CPU. That means that even if the monitoring utility showed a low frequency, you can be sure that the CPU did increase its frequency.

You can also try setting Windows power management to performance mode, too.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jun 13, 2018)

You need to get a program from cpuid called hardware monitor and have it open and post is Idle temperatures and then whatever's load temperatures are see if there's an anomaly there it's possible that the thermal interface material is garbage or his ambient temperatures in the place are horrendous


----------



## fullinfusion (Jun 13, 2018)

waelalansiri said:


> my cpu is stuck at 0.79 View attachment 102245
> any fix ?


How about going to the Toshiba site, look up your laptop and see if there is a BIOS update or just reflash the BIOS.. nice and clean install of a BIOS will fix oddities alot of the time. Also what version of Windows are you running? 10 with 1803?


----------



## waelalansiri (Jun 13, 2018)

the


eidairaman1 said:


> Okay
> 
> 
> DNA and myself are providing another solution
> ...


 adapter is the one provided by toshiba  

also that utility  is the bios of my laptop

and i didn't install any chipset from toshiba website i just upgrade him from device manager

my bios is updated i tried to reinstall it but it says this version is already installed


----------



## fullinfusion (Jun 13, 2018)

waelalansiri said:


> And i didn't install any chipset from toshiba website i just upgrade him from device manager


Well keep in mind it's always best to install the chipset/Intel management engine from the manufacturer..


----------



## waelalansiri (Jun 13, 2018)

eidairaman1 said:


> You need to get a program from cpuid called hardware monitor and have it open and post is Idle temperatures and then whatever's load temperatures are see if there's an anomaly there it's possible that the thermal interface material is garbage or his ambient temperatures in the place are horrendous


----------



## DRDNA (Jun 13, 2018)

waelalansiri said:


> the
> 
> adapter is the one provided by toshiba
> 
> ...


Well then minus the advise about the Toshiba utility that was actually the bios I would suggest that you actually perform the advice given in this thread for the issue you are having, other wise the thread is dead here.
and the 511Cels on the GPU...WTH is that shit?
Recap
dont use throttlestop until we figure out the issue.
1 reset your bios now that you have been playing in there..DID work? if no go to 2
2 Windows power options to Max Permanence (for testing reasons) Did it work? If no go to 3
3 Install the Chipset from Toshiba for your laptop and reboot and test again. Did it work if not please report back so we can dev deaper.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jun 13, 2018)

DRDNA said:


> Well then minus the advise about the Toshiba utility that was actually the bios I would suggest that you actually perform the advice given in this thread for the issue you are having, other wise the thread is dead here.




You're right we can't do it for him and we can't hold his hand either for this he's got to do it himself if he doesn't do it it's his own fault it might as well just throw the laptop out.

If it ain't those things most likely his motherboard is toast or his CPU is.

And at that point he might as well get a laptop that is robust in Cooling and has a higher means of configuration and probably should take it to someone that would be able to show him how to tweak it the correct way since we are on the other side of a monitor.


----------



## DRDNA (Jun 13, 2018)

eidairaman1 said:


> You're right we can't do it for him and we can't hold his hand either for this he's got to do it himself if he doesn't do it it's his own fault it might as well just throw the laptop out.
> 
> If it ain't those things most likely his motherboard is toast or his CPU is.
> 
> And at that point he might as well get a laptop that is robust in Cooling and has a higher means of configuration and probably should take it to someone that would be able to show him how to tweak it the correct way since we are on the other side of a monitor.


Also while i have not experienced this nor seen it my self, I have read that undervolting a chip a little too much can sometimes stop the CPU from some upper turbo boost clocks. Worth a mention though, even though it should be able to maintain  its base clock.


----------



## Mussels (Jun 13, 2018)

The only times i've seen this issue on a laptop is:
1. overheating/thermal throttle
2. power saving mode is enabled in windows (run high performance mode)
3. Charger/battery not originals, or not working correctly, forcing to run power saver

maybe yours isnt working because you've removed your faulty battery?


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jun 13, 2018)

Mussels said:


> The only times i've seen this issue on a laptop is:
> 1. overheating/thermal throttle
> 2. power saving mode is enabled in windows (run high performance mode)
> 3. Charger/battery not originals, or not working correctly, forcing to run power saver
> ...



He provided temps

@DRDNA asked about power properties.

I even asked him about the ac adapter.

Its all up to him now.



DRDNA said:


> Also while i have not experienced this nor seen it my self, I have read that undervolting a chip a little too much can sometimes stop the CPU from some upper turbo boost clocks. Worth a mention though, even though it should be able to maintain  its base clock.



It would be an out of tolerance condition for the mobo bios parameters


----------



## 95Viper (Jun 13, 2018)

Try using the Function - F2 (FN-F2) key combo to see if it will change the mode.

After, doing a little reading around... there are a few Toshiba owners of the L50 and L55 who had the same problem after the Bios update to version 2.00.
I did not see any details on how they did it, but, a couple stated they re-flashed the bios and one down-flashed his bios.  They stated it fixed the problem of the cpu running at .798 with a 2x or 3x multiplier and  restored the correct CPU multiplier & speed; also, gave them all three options for the Dynamic CPU Frequency mode (SpeedStep).

Dynamically Switchable (default) - The Power Saver controls the frequency.
Always High - Accelerates the CPU
Always Low - CPU normally uses this state

Remember, you flash the firmware at your own risk.
Good luck, whatever you decide to do.
If I were you... I would email or call Toshiba support and get their advice, too.

EDIT: I found a thread at the Toshiba forums where a poster stated, you could only downgrade using the ISO file, in the firmware download.  He mentioned booting from a CD with it.  You could not downgrade from the Windows firmware utility.


----------



## CyberTrec (Oct 15, 2019)

A Toshiba L50-B just came across my desk at a computer repair shop. The CPU freq stuck at 0.79Ghz or 798 MHz. The problem was after Bios update 2.00 the charger the customer had given us along with the computer forced the laptop into low-power mode. A different Charger (still Toshiba) at 3.95A made the Core Freq clock up immediately.


----------



## Krolik (Mar 2, 2021)

I see that the power supply solution worked for you but just in case someone else is coming across this thread, I found a solution that didn't require a new power supply so hopefully this helps someone.
1. Install the Toshiba Eco Utility
2. Go to the Power Profiles in Windows. Windows 10: Start>Settings>System>Power & Sleep>Additional Power Settings
3. The Eco Utility should have created an "Eco" profile. Change back to Balanced.
At this point for me the CPU kicked right back up to speed without rebooting.

Note: I also had the Minimum Processor Power Management state set to 75% in the "Balanced" power profile as well. This didn't matter though until after I installed the Eco Utility.
Hope that helps someone!


----------

